# Kickstand removal



## Shelbygt (Jun 7, 2021)

There’s probably a special tool, but is there a shade tree wrench to compress the spring?


----------



## Jive Turkey (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Xlobsterman (Jun 7, 2021)

Jive Turkey said:


>




The pin in the video was upside down, and installed incorrectly before he removed it........!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jun 7, 2021)

Shelbygt said:


> There’s probably a special tool, but is there a shade tree wrench to compress the spring?



Here is the proper tool made by Park for the job!


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 7, 2021)

I modified a big C clamp. Ground out the fixed end to fit over the shaft.  Frees up both hands.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> Here is the proper tool made by Park for the job!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1425933



These are hard to get?  Often welded to repair?


----------



## Shelbygt (Jun 7, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> Here is the proper tool made by Park for the job!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1425933



Is KS-1 the one I need?


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 7, 2021)

Electra also makes a tool. Works great.









						Electra Cruiser Integrated Kickstand Tool
					

This handy tool easily installs or removes integrated Sprague style kickstands and can be used on either steel or aluminum frames.




					www.bikebarn.com


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 7, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> Electra also makes a tool. Works great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I have this one also it works well.


----------



## ADReese (Jun 7, 2021)

I forgot where I initially found this idea but it works perfectly. I sliced a groove out of a piece of pipe and use it to apply pressure to the kickstand "ring" with a large c clamp. I've probably used it 50 times


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Jun 7, 2021)

bicyclebones has them on Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Ap...allation-Tool-/333164912507?campid=5335809022


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jun 7, 2021)

Lookn4bikes said:


> bicyclebones has them on Ebay
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Ap...allation-Tool-/333164912507?campid=5335809022



The ones from Bicycle Bones work great.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jun 8, 2021)

Goldenrod1 said:


> These are hard to get?  Often welded to repair?




I still have my Schwinn branded tool from back in the day. Schwinn part number 74301


----------



## B607 (Jun 8, 2021)

Here's my version.  Copper tubing and clamp.  Gary


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 8, 2021)

When I don’t have the use of the park tool(I’ve often borrowed ones from different friends), I use large lockjaw pliers that usually does the job fine.


----------

